# How to express attraction/admiration?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladies,

What does your husband do that makes you feel beautiful? I have to learn


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I know this won't work for all but...

I went clothes shopping with my H the other week. I went into a favorite shop looking at dresses. He picked out one he wanted me to wear. It wasn't my first choice but I got it any way and wore it later out to dinner.

He told me later how he thought I looked beautifull and he had thought when I was getting ready that I would look great and that everyone would be looking at me.

So a twofold compliment : he told me I looked beautifull and said all that other stuff which is stuff he NEVER usually says.

The other thing... We were in the supermarket. Absolutely nothing exciting, grabbing some groceries. From out of nowhere he leaned over and kissed me as we were walking down the aisle ( lol) and told me I was amazing and beautifull. I was just wearing regular stuff, not dressed up or anything so that was a cute thing to do. Wish he would do stuff like that more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> He tells the child we have who strongly resembles me that "you got your good looks from mommy."


Oh!.. That's a good one!.

Also... I absolutely KNOW that he think's I'm pretty... or whatever.. when he compliments me as we're getting ready to go out..

The key here, is WHEN he says I look good. If I take a long time on my hair, or my make up & he says "Wow, you did a great job with your hair!" or "Hey sexy, love the make up- even though you don't need it".. etc etc.. When he says those BEFORE I ask him if it looks alright before we go out. That just feels AWESOME.

THen I KNOW that he noticed. If I ask him "does it look good?", and even when he's adamant that it looks fine, It still just doesn't feel the same as when he compliments it before I say "do i look fat in these jeans?"... etc.

Do you get what I mean?


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

He compliments me often.
He takes an interest in my appearance and suggests things he'd like me to wear that he finds attractive.
He works out with me and praises my efforts (this is BIG as I have to really watch my weight).
He looks at me with total adoration in his eyes.
He kisses me...all over.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I would say my husband expresses his admiration & attraction to me MORE through *his TOUCH*.... always wanting to hold, kiss, embrace, run his fingers through my hair. His desire to be close to me makes me feel very loved & wanted. 

If we take a walk...he reaches for my hand, puts his arms around me, even while driving, he will do this. He wants his "Cuddling time" before he lays his head to sleep... before he gets up for work.... a kiss & "I love you" always on his lips...when he comes home the 1st thing he does is look for MOM... he will wrap his arms around me -if I am at the sink, rub up against me & say something sexy many times. I love this ! 

He is not as much of an expressor as me in words (that'd be asking MUCH anyway!) .... though I do wish he was more of an overt flirter sometimes -in the naughty dirty lusty sense. 

A couple times a month he will mention my "wild sex hair" in the mornings...loves that Untamed look- especially when I jump on top of him. 

... If I start to get a little angry, he might throw a "You're turning me on" at me (we are odd!).... he tells me I am "hot" about twice a week - those friskier moments alone. 

Some of his "admiration" comments are over the top......he is the type, he doesn't say a whole lot but when he does, I just know he means it....I feel his words in how he treats me.. 

He uses the term Fantastic alot....I am the Best, there is no other like me, I am one in a million, telling me noone would ever treat him as good as I do... I am wonderful, Tells me I do everything for him, that the family would fall apart without me...

If I ask if he likes something I am wearing, I will either get "that will cause too much attention" ... or "you always look beautiful".... Yeah, he rubs it in pretty thick !! Ha ha .. .but I am not complaining !! 

Don't get me wrong, if my cooking leaves something to be desired, he lets me know....or If I ain't helping him on a project where ...it was MY idea saying "Lets do this Honey" , then I get side tracked & am nowhere to be found.... he will come in & sarcastically call me ...."Mrs Lets"... so he is not a faucet of praise all the time, but I wouldn't want that anyway... I want him to be true to his feelings, even irritation..... give it to me straight baby! 

When we feel "treasured" by our husbands...that we could never be easily replaced by another woman in his heart.....even with our bad days... this is so very precious....reaches into our souls & sets us on high.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Man I just LOVE how simply always has a picture for her posts. It's awesome!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lets see... since discovering my hubbys love language he displays his affection via physical touch such as hugs, cuddling, wrapping his arms around me, kissing, groping.. lol as well as giving me things such as seeds i can plant for gardening later on, potted plants such as a desert rose. After he discovered my love language he has taken more initiative around the house by doing dishes, changing diapers, taking out garbage, ect without being asked.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Man I just LOVE how simply always has a picture for her posts. It's awesome!


I took Graphic Arts at Vo-Tech, somehting about a picture for every story, I just dig that - kinda ingrained in me. Gotta add a little touch of romance to my posts, or it just wouldn't be right. 

Thanks Gaia! 



> Lets see... since discovering my hubbys love language he displays his affection via physical touch such as hugs, cuddling, wrapping his arms around me, kissing, groping.


 You got a physical Toucher there... NICE.... I am more of a flirtatous Groper than my husband is..... I've told him to step it up!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Nobody can make me feel beautiful unless I first believe it myself.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh.. so true Mavash.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

I had an old boyfriend that used to lay his head on my thigh while we were naked in bed, so that he could just admire the view between my legs. No touching (at least for a very long time)...just looking. Sometimes he would describe what it looked like to him. Seeing myself through his eyes was an incredible experience. I had never thought of that area as aesthetically pleasing, and actually even somewhat revolting, however, the fact that he loved to look at it so much made me feel like the sexiest woman on earth. And of course, because it made me feel so good, I was more than happy for him to look anytime he wanted...which usually turned into more than just looking


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

With my new partner he loves to touch too & always says "skin to skin" when we are snuggling so have to strip off!He just loves touching & kissing all the time which I love also too...much nicer than being groped all the time by the ex...


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

*sigh* I wish I had something to post here... Reading all of this is making me feel a little green with envy.


----------

